# UK Migration



## alexrogers191

omass said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> We're flying next week! I'll update when we get settled in.


Hi Omass,
I'm helping with Sasha Twining's Saturday morning show on BBC Radio Solent and we were wondering whether you could send us an email address and/or phone number for us to get in contact with you?

If you could email [email protected] that would be amazing!

We'd be interested in hearing your story and how you get on in trying to move to the UK.

Good luck and kind regards,
Alex Rogers.


----------



## alexrogers191

Hi Aussie Dreamer!
I'm helping with Sasha Twining's Saturday morning show on BBC Radio Solent and we were wondering whether you're still looking to move to the UK and how your quest is going?

If could send an email address and/or phone number to [email protected] for us to get in contact with you that would be amazing!

Good luck and kind regards,
Alex Rogers.


----------

